
Api.ai - tilt
https://docs.api.ai/
======
singularity2001
{"id":"54d3007669578e0d002730c9","name":"Api.ai","subdomain":"apiai","versions":[{"_id":"54d3007669578e0d002730cc","releaseDate":"2015-02-05T05:32:38.477Z","is_deprecated":false,"

I think they mean "is_deprecated":true,"

